# Turn the tables on BG and make the Big Switch to Flogas for Natural Gas



## RSMike (10 Sep 2009)

Anyone considered "turning the tables" on Bord Gais and their annoying  electricity "big switch" campaign and switched their Nautral Gas to Flogas.

Just like the electricity this now looks like purely a virtual switch where the only thing that changes is who you pay for the same gas supply.

Last time I looked about a year ago the savings for switching were miniscule, and not worth the effort to switch, but looking at their website today, flogas seem to be claiming you can now save in th eregion of 5-7% or even more if your a heavy user.

Maybe does not make sense to move now until the autumn across the board price drop is factored in?


----------



## RSMike (14 Sep 2009)

*Re: Flogas Natural Gas*

Update: Had a closer read through the Flogas website and they are commiting to stay below Bord Gais prices even after the coming price drops, so based on that I have decided to go ahead and switch, and take the immediate 7% saving.

The switching request is done online and very straightforward, as with electricity switch there is no time based contract , i.e. you are free to switch again once the first switch has occured, which is estimated to take 20 days.

Will update on how it goes.


----------



## jonq74 (14 Sep 2009)

*Re: Flogas Natural Gas*

read the small print carefull... flogas take 250 initial customer deposit from you regardless of whether you pay by direct debit or not... just something to watch out for. BordGais do not if you pay by direct debit but they take 400 if you dont pay by direct debit


----------



## RSMike (14 Sep 2009)

*Re: Flogas Natural Gas*



jonq74 said:


> read the small print carefull... flogas take 250 initial customer deposit from you regardless of whether you pay by direct debit or not... just something to watch out for. BordGais do not if you pay by direct debit but they take 400 if you dont pay by direct debit



Apparently if you are a switching customer, and paying by DD the security deposit only applies if you are also a tenant, other details here:
http://www.flogasnaturalgas.ie/creditpolicy.php


----------



## MANTO (14 Sep 2009)

*Re: Flogas Natural Gas*

How long are the guaranteeing these savings?

In the T&C's;

*4. Gas Charges 
*The price payable by the Customer for gas supplied by Flogas NG is set out in the Flogas Tariff Structure published by Flogas NG from time to time, including publication on Flogas NG's website, and available by post from Flogas NG. Flogas NG shall be entitled to vary the price so charged at any time after notification to the Customer either by the publication of an advertisement in the National Daily Newspapers or by sending notice thereof by post in a pre-paid envelope addressed to the Customer at the Specified Premises or at his place or abode or other address last known to Flogas NG. Any such advertisement or notice shall state the appropriate increase or reduction and the date from which the same is to become effective.


----------



## RSMike (14 Sep 2009)

*Re: Flogas Natural Gas*

From their FAQ's
*If Bord Gais anounce a price cut/rise, will you also be reducing/increasing your prices?http://www.flogasnaturalgas.ie/faq.php#*

Yes any price decrease/increase announced by Bord Gais are approved by the Commission for Energy Regulator (C.E.R) all such price increase/decreases will affect all suppliers. However the % difference between suppliers will remain, hence Flogas will still be cheaper

*Will there be a price increase after the first year?*

Obviously we are not in a position to confirm details of pricing 12 months in advance this will ultimately depend on global gas costs, however we can confirm that we will always have a lower price than Bord Gais for the gas commodity. You will always have a lower gas price with Flogas.

You would have to wonder if they may have gone too far with that last statement, not sure how legally binding it is, but I have kept a printout for future reference,


----------



## RSMike (22 Sep 2009)

*Re: Flogas Natural Gas*

Well that's it, all done took just a week to switchover, very quick painless, nothing to do other than enter the details on the online switching form, welcome letter from Flogas with new account number and closing bill from Bord Gais arrived today, It happened so quick, my bord gais account is still in credit, hope they refund the amount outstanding.

Looking forward to 7% lower prices than Bord Gais.


----------



## theresa1 (23 May 2010)

I want to switch my Mother to Flogas but she cant set up a direct debit as no current a/c with bank. I dont want her to lose out on the extra 2% discount. If I provided my own bank detail's (same surname if that's worth mentioning) would they accept this and give my mother the full 9% saving?


----------



## theresa1 (1 Jun 2010)

"Thank you for choosing to switch to Flogas Natural Gas! 
Get ready to save 7% on your Bord Gáis bill (and up to 11% if you choose Direct Debit)."

Above from Flogas website - anybody know how you get the full 11% and say not just 9% as was the discount before with direct debit payment?


----------



## MAJJ (2 Jun 2010)

Reckon easiest way is to call them and ask, if they decline suggest your going to switch to airtricity. BTW - am with flogas and staying for the time being.


----------

